# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Santinelli edgers and blocker

## Brad

Santinelli ME 1200 and ICE 1200 blocker. Top of the line, completely overhauled (20+ hours) to make it like new.  It has the latest software and newest style drill motor.  Asking $32,000 OBO for the pair.

Santinelli LEX 1000 completely overhauled and ready to go to work. $10,000 OBO

Santinelli LE 9000 completely overhauled and ready to work.  $7000 OBO

Installation and training via my technician can also be set up separately.

Selling due to retirement

----------

